# Our 4th of July grub.



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

Also going to do some Korean beef shish kabob.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 4, 2019)

Looking good Steve.  Have a great 4th man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2019)

Uh Oh!!
Got the Steamer Out!
Be Back for a Look, a Sniff, & a Lick!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 4, 2019)

nice, gotta love seafood


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Looking good Steve.  Have a great 4th man!



Thanks! And you too!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Uh Oh!!
> Got the Steamer Out!
> Be Back for a Look, a Sniff, & a Lick!!
> 
> Bear



Lol! What are your plans for today?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> nice, gotta love seafood



One of my favorite meals. I was going to add some Scallops as well. But this should do the trick.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks good Steve .


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 4, 2019)

Mmmmm...Lobster! That's a winner Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Steve .



Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Mmmmm...Lobster! That's a winner Steve!



Oh yeah! And the tails were on sale for a change.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 4, 2019)

winner winner seafood dinner, looks excellent!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

Here are the  Korean shish kabob. Though, I think it should be termed as skewers though. We use the Korean marinade for this. It works well. And it's quite simple. I used a 2 pound flank steak.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> winner winner seafood dinner, looks excellent!



Haha! Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2019)

That's gonna be good too . I'm doin Thai chili wings , but bought some boneless pork steaks also . I think you just gave me an idea .


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That's gonna be good too . I'm doin Thai chili wings , but bought some boneless pork steaks also . I think you just gave me an idea .



Oh oh. What did I do now?! :)


----------

